# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: مقاله آموزشي سريع JSP

## kobari

سلام
1- از دوستاني كه دسترسي به مقاله هاي آموزش سريع JSP دارند خواهش مي شود لينك آن را معرفي نمايند.
2- استفاده از JSP چه مزيتي مي تواند بر PHP داشته باشد؟

----------

